# 160 class #4 P&Y for Georgia!!



## YOUNGGUNZ (Mar 18, 2008)

I got my mount back and had it officially scored at a gross of 160 2/8 and a net of 156 5/8. Im so stoked about it! Its the #4 Typical buck for the state of GA with a bow! Shot it in Decatur County GA. I like the mount. This was the last thread for it   http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=165271


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Mar 18, 2008)

Definently a trophy of a life time and a great mount and congradulations on your record deer.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Mar 18, 2008)

Awesome buck!!!!! That was a super fast turn around on that mount. I like the wall pedestals. Congrats


----------



## Rem270 (Mar 18, 2008)

Great deer!!! Hard to beat that.  Question, is it just me or is he missing a tine on his right side in the top right picture.? He looks like a ten in every picture except the top right where he looks like a nine.  Maybe I'm crazy but he looks like he is missing the G2 that's in all of the other pictures.  Either way, great deer!!!


----------



## YOUNGGUNZ (Mar 18, 2008)

Rem270 said:


> Great deer!!! Hard to beat that.  Question, is it just me or is he missing a tine on his right side in the top right picture.? He looks like a ten in every picture except the top right where he looks like a nine.  Maybe I'm crazy but he looks like he is missing the G2 that's in all of the other pictures.  Either way, great deer!!!



Ha. I didnt even notice that when I took the picture. The G2 is just lined up with the browtine. Thats all.    Thanks for the comments!!


----------



## BASS1FUN (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice Deer And Also Fast Turnaround. One That Big Is A Full Body Mount For Me. Congrads To You Again.


----------



## Hoss (Mar 18, 2008)

Congrats again.   Mighty fine addition to the wall.

Hoss


----------



## redneckcamo (Mar 18, 2008)

smokin awsome dood an congrats too ya ...;-)


----------



## kmoody (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey man that deer looks awesome!! Congratulations on a fine whitetail!!   That mount sure looks good too! He sure looks better than mine


----------



## secondseason (Mar 18, 2008)

I have to tell you that that is my favorite Georgia deer that anyone has posted.  I love it.  It has all the qualities that I want in a buck.  

Congratulations again on a trophy of a lifetime.  The taxidermist did a great job.


----------



## Arrow3 (Mar 18, 2008)

Great buck!!


----------



## YOUNGGUNZ (Mar 18, 2008)

secondseason said:


> I have to tell you that that is my favorite Georgia deer that anyone has posted.  I love it.  It has all the qualities that I want in a buck.
> 
> Congratulations again on a trophy of a lifetime.  The taxidermist did a great job.



THANKS!! THAT MEANS SOOO MUCH 2 ME!!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 18, 2008)

congrats again on a fine buck!


----------



## seeker (Mar 18, 2008)

Fantastic deer.  Welcome to the club of people who kill their once in a lifetime buck this year.  You can be the President and I'll be your vice pres.


----------



## YOUNGGUNZ (Mar 18, 2008)

seeker said:


> Fantastic deer.  Welcome to the club of people who kill their once in a lifetime buck this year.  You can be the President and I'll be your vice pres.



SWEET!!! WHERE DO I SIGN UP


----------



## ericflowers (Mar 18, 2008)

congratulations on the deer!  what an awesome experience huh?  guess i'll see you at the shoot-out?


----------



## Hoyt man (Mar 18, 2008)

congrats again on the deer he truely is amazing... Ill admit I thought you had me beat.I saw that beast and my jaw hit the floor.either way you have one heck of a Ga. deer and should be proud. you the man!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 19, 2008)

Looks great.  Awesome Georgia buck.

Darrell


----------



## leo (Mar 19, 2008)

*W O W*

Awesome trophy, congrats


----------



## BOWROD (Mar 19, 2008)

awesome deer --LOVE those brow tines !!!!!!!!


----------



## hevishot (Mar 19, 2008)

wow! congrats!


----------



## miller (Mar 19, 2008)

He's a hoss, the mount looks good! Congrats.


----------



## Allen Waters (Mar 19, 2008)

great deer and with a bow!!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 19, 2008)

YOUNGGUNZ said:


> I got my mount back and had it officially scored at a gross of 160 2/8 and a net of 156 5/8. Im so stoked about it! Its the #4 Typical buck for the state of GA with a bow! Shot it in Decatur County GA. I like the mount. This was the last thread for it   http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=165271


That will be hard to ever top in GA. Definetly "The buck of a lifetime"!! I just hope to just see a deer like that before I die!!
Congrats!!


----------



## satchmo (Mar 19, 2008)

Great buck man!!!


----------



## TMAC (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice buck, and I really like that mount!


----------



## Rem 742 (Oct 9, 2008)

*One of the best...*

looking deer, I've ever seen.


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Oct 9, 2008)

What a horse!  Congrats.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 9, 2008)

That one is going to be tough to beat!
Great job on the trophy bow kill!


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Oct 9, 2008)

thats awsome congrats!


----------



## Lead Poison (Oct 9, 2008)

A beautiful buck of a lifetime...congratulations!


----------



## YOUNGGUNZ (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks Again for all the post! Its getting me all excited about going into the woods again soon!


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 11, 2008)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## captainhook (Oct 12, 2008)

That's a great mount of a great buck.


----------



## short stop (Oct 12, 2008)

nice buck  hitting   the   160  mark   is  definatley   a   lifetime achevment   for  GA .
  I doubt   your gonnn  top that anytime soon --

   I can only presume you are  booked back with    outfitters  that put you on that   deer    again this yr  huh  ? 

 Proabably a dumb ?


----------



## doublelungdriller (Oct 12, 2008)

congrats on a awesome buck.


----------



## letsemwalk (Oct 12, 2008)

awesome looking deer!!!!
Congrats on bagging a beast like that.


----------



## parkerman (Oct 14, 2008)

He was definitely full grown.  Congratulations to you.


----------



## YOUNGGUNZ (Oct 22, 2008)

Georgia Sportsmans mag. just called me and they are going to do an article on this buck next year. It comes out in March of 09.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 22, 2008)

that thing was a beast.....the mount looks great too.


----------



## Browning Fisher (Oct 22, 2008)

great looking buck


----------

